# Mainboard Probleme MSI K7T266-PRO



## DaemonXXL (24. Februar 2004)

Also ich habe nen paar Probleme mit meiner Hardware um genau zu sein mit meinem Mainboard und nicht so viel Ahnung davon... Und viele meiner Freunde haben mir zu diesem Forum geraten..

Hier mal die Probleme :

1)
Nach dem Installieren von Windows2000 oder XP habe ich keinen Drucker. D.h mein Anschluss ( glaube LTP heisst der ) wird net in der Systemkonfiguration aufgelistet. Hab schon mal versucht den manuell zu installieren aba klappte nicht leider. Also konnte danach immer noch nicht drucken.

2)
Wenn ich USB Geraete anschliesse funktionieren diese net. Wenn ich im Bios nen USB Kontroller fuer Tastatur und Maus aktiviere funtionieren diese Geraete nicht bzw ich hab wenn ich es aus hab ne Meldung das keine Treiber fuer nen "USB Host to Host Bridge".

3) Wenn ich zB den Rechner ne laengere Zeit aus habe ( kommt eher selten vor aba ab und zu ) und neu hochfahre habe ich auf einmal keine Netzwerkkarte mehr. Als ob die fehlen wuerde. Dann muss ich die in den PCI Plaetzen zick mal umstecken bis er sie mal erkennt. Das selbe Probleme habe ich mit meinen Soundblaster Live!. Hab zwar Sound on Board aba den SB Live! wuerde ich schon gerne wegen der guten Klang Qualitaet nutzen. Allerdings wird der nicht mals beim betreten von Windows angzeigt bzw in dem Geraete Manager.

4) Habe gestern formatiert und hatte dann das Problem das der Rechner auf einmal aus ging. Wollte ihn neu hochfahren allerings sagte er mir immer das mein Ram beschaedigt oder nicht in ordnung waere ( weis ich da Status Lampen auf dem board leuchteten ) Hab dann neuen Ram besorgt aba selbes ergebnis. Er ging in allen 3 Baenken nicht. Dann hab ich ihn ueber nacht aus gelassen und dann morgens ging es auf einmal wieder mit dem alten.

Jo das wars soweit erstmal was mir einfaellt. Einige meinten ich sollte mal nen Bios update machen aba ich habe ueberhaupt keine Ahnung wie das geht bzw wie man das ueberhaupt machen soll... hab nur mal gehoert das es fuer die Hardware net ganz ungefaehrlich ist wenn man was falsch macht. Hoffe ihr koennt mir hier weiterhelfen .. hier mal meine Daten vom PC :
CPU : AMD XP 2000+ TB
Ram : 2x 256MB DDR 266
HD : 80GB IBM 7.200 RPM
Board : MSI MS-6380 K7T266 Pro ATX
Grafik : MSI Ti-4200
Netzwerk : Genius 100Mbit

So hoffe ich habe alles. Das Board ist schon recht alt also net das neuste.

Schon mal danke im vorraus fuer anworten.
mfg 
Daemon


----------



## houserboy (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich versuche mal dir ein paar Tipps zu geben.

1. Im Bios gibt es neben usb auch LPT Einstellungen 
- ECP und EPP einrichten
- DMA 3
- die anderen Einstellungen habe ich nicht im Kopf
vielleicht reicht es schon.

2. Die USB Treiber kannst du im Gerätemanager per Doppelklick Treiber aktualisieren, entweder mit der WIN CD oder der Mainboard CD installieren.

3. Die Onboard Karte muss im BIOS auf disable gestellt werden.
- Die Soundblaster sollte nicht im PCI Platz 3 oder 5 Stecken, das gibt immer IRQ Konflikte. Schaue mal beim Bootvorgang nach welche irqs welche Karte belegt.

4. Bei solchen Abstürzen kann es mal passieren, dass sich das Mainboard "aufhängt", sich also die Kondensatoren nicht richtig entladen.
Stecker ziehen und ca. 10 min warten.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen, geb Bescheid was geklappt hat und was nicht, dass ich auf die Probleme genauer eingehen kann.
Betriebssystem ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## DaemonXXL (26. Februar 2004)

gut ich versuche das morgen gleich mal alles.. betriebs ist win 2k atm demnaechst aba wieder wohl win xp.. gefiel mir irgendwie besser... ka why...


----------



## DaemonXXL (26. Februar 2004)

also hab mal die sachen ausprobiert....

1. ging klappt nun wieder super mit den Drucker vielen dank.

2. Gut das mit den Treibern ging auch.. Allerdings wollte ich nu meine Mouse und mein Keyboard auf USB umstellen ( vorher PS2 ). Hab im Bioas auch alle Ports aktiviert und auf Mouse+Keyboard gestellt. Allerdings pipst der PC einmal beim hochfahren wenn die im USB stecken und ich habe nix von beidem spaeter in windows zu Verfuegung. Wird auch gar kein Mouse Zeiger oder so angezeigt.

3. Hab deaktiviert und in den 4. PCI Steckplatz gesteckt. Allerdings Findet er den SB! Live net . Also auch net in Windows. Die Netzwerk steckt im 2ten Slot.


----------



## houserboy (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

was für eine Tastatur / Maus hast Du?

Das piepsen beim booten bezieht sich auf die Tastatur. Nochmal im BIOS nachschauen ob es noch eine zusätzliche Option gibt die man enablen kann.
Eine fehlende Maus wird nicht angegeben.
Nochmal per PS2 hochfahren und dort die beiden Geräte im Gerätemanager deinstallieren und per USB neustarten. Am besten erst die Maus dann Neustart, dann die Tastatur. 

zu3. Welche IRQs sind beim booten welcher Karte zugeteilt?
 Sonst nochmal die beiden Karten tauschen. Die Soundkarte sollte IRQ 9 oder 5 haben.


----------



## DaemonXXL (26. Februar 2004)

Tastatur ist das Internet Navigator von Logitech und die Maus ist Logitech MX 700


so hab das mal versucht... also hab es in WIndows entfernt... wenn ich im bois bin kann ich ueber usb tastatur arbeiten alleridings nach erkennung der laufwerke pist es wieder und ich habe weder noch in windows.


hier mal meine IRQ teile :
Slot 2 Ehternet IRQ5
3x OnBoard USB Controller IRQ 10
AGP VGA IRQ 11
OnBoard Multimedia IRQ 10
OnBoard IDE IRQ 14,15


----------



## houserboy (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
also die Soundkarte ist irgendwie nicht bei den IRQs dabei.
Vielleicht funktioniert sie gar nicht mehr.

Mit der Tastatur verstehe ich es im Moment auch nicht.

Die Maus wird normalerweise nach dem das System hochgefahren ist automatisch erkannt.

Stehe leider auf dem Schlauch im Moment.

Falls mir was einfällt melde ich mich wieder

Viele Grüße


----------



## DaemonXXL (26. Februar 2004)

ok danke fuer deine hilfe.. mal eine frage.. koennte event nen Bios update das Problem beheben ?


----------

